# Coelogyne schilleriana



## Inguna (Jul 14, 2011)

_Coelogyne schilleriana_


----------



## fbrem (Jul 14, 2011)

wow, cool looking plant too.


----------



## jmelot (Jul 14, 2011)

What a lip! And very cute pseudobulbs.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful species.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice. Can you post a photo of the whole plant please.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, that lip looks like flaming lava!


----------



## Inguna (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is photo Eric


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 14, 2011)

I certainly love that flower!:clap: And it gets a nice compact growthhabit!
Can you tell us something about your cultural parameter?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty nice rare plant!

Ramon


----------



## Hera (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 14, 2011)

Very cute..  love the plant too..


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting! I want one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Very interesting! I want one.



Me too!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, too cool!!!! looks like a Wubben mount  !!! Jean

(I got one of these some time ago from Thanasis, and will have to check now for any spiking! The flowers are on the new growths!??)


----------



## Inguna (Jul 15, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> looks like a Wubben mount  !!!


Yes, it is Wubben's mount 



JeanLux said:


> The flowers are on the new growths!??)


Yes, flower appears from a centre of new growth 



> Can you tell us something about your cultural parameter?


I'm not quite sure that I'm doing all right. Plant is mounted on a moss plate. In summer I water it regularly, in winter kept it drier (but never was sure how dry it actuaaly has to be). Intermediate/warm. Rather good light.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 15, 2011)

Inguna said:


> Yes, it is Wubben's mount
> 
> Yes, flower appears from a centre of new growth
> 
> ...



ok, merci  !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably a dumb question here, but what is a Wubben's mount???


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Probably a dumb question here, but what is a Wubben's mount???



Koos Wubben has a well known nursery in the Netherlands! His mounts consist of rock wool in a wire netting, with a nice mossy surface (as long as the plants are in his wet greenhouses ) Jean

==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9744&highlight=wubben


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool!!!! Amazing flower!!!! Mine has new growths too...but some of them got rotten. Too much water?? I do not keep it mounted though... Maybe I should...(?)


----------



## Inguna (Jul 16, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Cool!!!! Amazing flower!!!! Mine has new growths too...but some of them got rotten. Too much water?? I do not keep it mounted though... Maybe I should...(?)



Don't know what to advice I was thinking about taking mine off the mount Maybe I shouldn't... (?) Anyway, apparently plant has to be watered very carefully when new shoots appear.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I have noticed that. I water it by misting with a spray bottle. Maybe I should add some air movement around it...! As for the growing method, I have seen it growing in both ways (from google images...). So I guess there should be appropriate adjustments for each way... but since it bloomed for you this way, it must be ok...


----------

